# Commercial Foods



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Has any used a commercial food called "Taste of the Wild". I have just started using it mixed with a raw diet of course. The dogs love it! Any comments on this food or other good commercial foods for that matter.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I fed TOTW for awhile and I really liked the ingredients and availability; the dogs did super on it. I stopped feeding it only because it just plain didn't have enough calories to support my active dogs all by its lonesome. I had to feed a ton.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I'm feeding it right now. My Rott had some health problems last year and I had to quit feeding him raw. He's done real well on T.O.W. The protein % is lower then the other grain free foods.


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been feeding it for the last 2 months and I'm pretty happy with it. I tried the salmon first but ended up switching to the fowl. I did hear a few complaints because of the fact the Diamond was part of a recall but from what I've heard and read Diamond has cleaned up their act. The problems were with corn and well TOTW doesn't have any so I don't think it should be a problem.

Nate


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Has any used a commercial food called "Taste of the Wild". I have just started using it mixed with a raw diet of course. The dogs love it! Any comments on this food or other good commercial foods for that matter.


We switched to TOTW after Canidae changed their formula. The results were good overall.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the average price you have been paying?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Andy Larrimore said:


> What is the average price you have been paying?


49dollars for 30lbs, but buy three and get one free. So it's about 1.24 a Lb. Still more then raw for me.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> What is the average price you have been paying?


$37.99 at several locations some as high as $54.00, I'm now a dealer so I buy at wholesale.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

What is your price and how did you become a dealer?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been using TOTW to supplement raw. I bought a 20lb bag to try but I forget what the price was. It was a good bit cheaper than Evo red meat which I also use. The dogs like both brands.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

KTW is better...get a gun and go hunting. Kill the Wild is better b/c it's whatever you trigger for! :lol: :mrgreen: 
Larrimore I'm here to help.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> What is your price and how did you become a dealer?


Sending you a PM.


----------



## ryan mulrooney (Aug 9, 2008)

TOTW is a great kibble but the only problem that i have with it is that it is a Diamond product. if you recall Diamond was at the heart of the huge recall on dog food a few years ago. 
as for other excellent kibbles to suppliment with raw, you could try orijen or innova evo


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ryan mulrooney said:


> TOTW is a great kibble but the only problem that i have with it is that it is a Diamond product. if you recall Diamond was at the heart of the huge recall on dog food a few years ago.
> as for other excellent kibbles to suppliment with raw, you could try orijen or innova evo


Diamond wasn't heavily involved in the melamine/cyanuric acid recalls from Menu foods, though I want to say a small number of their canned food lines of Chicken Soup were (there are so few pet food canneries is part of the problem). However, they were in a recall a few years earlier having to do with aflatoxin (a toxin found in moldy corn, among other things).


----------

